# !!!Female 07 Poss Hypo Arabesque for sale!!!



## Lexx (Aug 9, 2009)

Poss Hypo Arabesque 07 female in very good health, Strikes every time.
Sorry but lost papers!:bash:

Have a look
:gasp:BARGIN:gasp:
£400

Preloved | !!!!!!!!arabesque boa!!!!!!!!!! for sale in Birmingham, West Midlands, UK


Thanks


----------

